# Derealisation - A working diagnosis from today



## Lostman (Aug 15, 2011)

I have today been told that my working diagnosis is Derealisation - I have never heard of this before and after typing it into Google I found this site, until this moment I had no idea this condition affected others too and I really thought I was going crazy.

I have been writing a blog for the past week about my feelings hoping that somebody would shed some light on my feelings but now I feel like maybe this site will give me the chance to speak with others who can relate to this.

If anyone has the time, please take a look at my blog and let me know if they can relate to anything I am saying there, I am hoping that some do and I can cease the blog and have an outlet here with some people who understand I'm not crazy.

The blog address is http://maplessjourney.blog.com/

I am NOT using this site to advertise my blog, I am just trying to find some people who relate to me and my feelings.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm checking it right now.



> I always believed I was strong mentally and I could cope with any situation regardless of how big the problem was, hit problems head on was always my view and in time, I firmly considered all problems could be solved.


funny. same here. before I got panic/DP/anxiety, I could never ever imagine that it is possible for me to go through feelings like this. I felt confused like never before, the most little thing scared me to death, and I I thought it was utterly unfair. I was kind of mad at God. "You're strong? Okay, then I take away your strength. Now what?"

you know, they say, God's favourites have a hard time. life challenges the strongest ones.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> I'm checking it right now.
> 
> funny. same here. before I got panic/DP/anxiety, I could never ever imagine that it is possible for me to go through feelings like this. I felt confused like never before, the most little thing scared me to death, and I I thought it was utterly unfair. I was kind of mad at God. "You're strong? Okay, then I take away your strength. Now what?"
> 
> you know, they say, God's favourites have a hard time. life challenges the strongest ones.


You think 'God' personally gave you DP??? so the most powerful creature on earth, just dishes out dissociative disorders? lol. if 'god' truly cared, he would not allow children to suffer abuse, for people to suffer. your logic makes no sense, and this is why religion is a load of crap and totally stupid, because people manipulate it to suit their own needs.

'god's favourites'? I thought we were all created equal? what about the other 6billion people on this planet, why you? what is your logic or evidence for believing this?
kind of narcissistic to believe you are chosen. nodody is special, we are all equal, and we all suffer. therefore, everyone is 'strong' or being tested. there is no evidence to suggest you are 'god's favourite' other than a narcissistic belief. people who believe this, are lying to themselves because of low-self esteem. if you really need to believe you are one of god's favourites to get you through life, that's really sad.

religion/ god is just a crutch to help people figure why bad things happen. we are all strong enough to not have to degrade ourselves by looking up to a higher power that was created by humans. no need to place faith in something that doens't exist, when all we need is inside of us.

don't waste your time asking 'god' for answers to this, or getting 'mad' at him. he don't exist! the answers are in you.

there is no reason for things to happen, shit just happens! no need to rely on a made up 'god' to get your though hard times or to provide answers. have faith in yourself!


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Lostman, I read your blog and it brought tears to my eyes. Through dr you describe so eloquently is exactly the way I experience it.
I too feel as if I am in a prison, but there is no escape, because the prison is myself. I have forgotten what real feels like. My boyfriend feels like a stranger. I feel like a stranger to myself.
I can look at a picture on a wall, and feel nothing. The only time feeling breaks in is when the unreality surges through me, and this feels like I'm in hell.
I'm so sorry you are going through this. Can I ask if you think there was a trigger?
I hope as the days pass your symptoms lessen and you gain some peace.


----------



## Lostman (Aug 15, 2011)

jojo72 said:


> Lostman, I read your blog and it brought tears to my eyes. Through dr you describe so eloquently is exactly the way I experience it.
> I too feel as if I am in a prison, but there is no escape, because the prison is myself. I have forgotten what real feels like. My boyfriend feels like a stranger. I feel like a stranger to myself.
> I can look at a picture on a wall, and feel nothing. The only time feeling breaks in is when the unreality surges through me, and this feels like I'm in hell.
> I'm so sorry you are going through this. Can I ask if you think there was a trigger?
> I hope as the days pass your symptoms lessen and you gain some peace.


No trigger that I can say for sure, I have worked 7 days a week for last three years (18 hours a day) and Im guessing that has taken its toll on me, other than that I guess I have a had a rough couple of years with deaths and problems etc.


----------



## Felicity (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome. Your blog is very insightful, I am so sorry you've been affected by this though.


----------

